# no sound



## galenhatcher (Jul 24, 2009)

I have the drivers loaded and /dev/sndstat states:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2007061600/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```

I can't get any sound though.  When opening sound in gnome, I get an error: waiting for sound system to respond

typing in 'mixer' in command line reports nothing.


```
$mixer
$
```

Any help? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you search this forum? This question has been asked (and answered) numerous times:

http://forums.freebsd.org/search.php?searchid=140644


----------



## galenhatcher (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I looked at all that.  I went through them again and something caught my interest, though.  It got me to try all of my jacks.  It looks like the headphone jack works, but nothing in the back.  I will investigate that now...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

galenhatcher said:
			
		

> It looks like the headphone jack works, but nothing in the back.  I will investigate that now...


Have a look at snd_hda(). There are some options that define what output does what.


----------



## galenhatcher (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey thanks. That looks like it will do it. I just need to figure out the whole codec pin configuration deal. I'll work on that. 

I'm still getting used to FreeBSD, but I'm liking it. It's fun.

Thanks again SirDice.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Also have a look at this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5707

The problem looks similar but reversed (sound on speakers but not the headphone).


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

had the same problem when using Dell's docking stations for the Latitude models. you just need to map the outputs manually since everything else works almost out of the box


----------



## jotawski (Jan 2, 2010)

apologized me for distubing the forum but i really need a lot of helps.

i used to listen to good music with my thinkpad r51 that installed freebsd 6.x and gnome2-2.22

now even there is a beep sound but there is no other music or sound from youtube.com

here are some information from parts of dmesg


```
ULE: setup cpu 0
snd_unit_init() u=0x00ff8000 [512] d=0x00007c00 [32] c=0x000003ff [1024]
feeder_register: snd_unit=-1 snd_maxautovchans=16 latency=5 feeder_rate_min=1 feeder_rate_max=2016000 feeder_rate_round=25
wlan: <802.11 Link Layer>
null: <null device, zero device>
```

and one more output from cat /dev/sndstat


```
[maifa] ~> cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
```

i even can not change sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=-1 to 1


```
[maifa] ~# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
hw.snd.default_unit: -1
sysctl: hw.snd.default_unit: Invalid argument
[maifa] ~#
```

and here are sysctl -a result, only hw parts


```
[maifa] ~# sysctl -a hw.snd
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 1
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: -1
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/i386
hw.snd.default_auto: 0
```

and my uname is

```
[maifa] ~# uname -a
FreeBSD maifa.homeunix.org 8.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p1 #3: Sat Jan  2 04:06:29 ICT 2010     root@maifa.homeunix.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HARIPOONCHAI  i386
```

any helps and hints would be appreciated

regards,
jotawski


----------

